# Moxie's Urban Term of the Day



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

ohh i know that one!

but i spell it my own way as oi vey :]]


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

Why is it 'urban'? o__O

The random phrases I tend to throw into my speech are often Welsh.

*Diolch*: _dee-olch_, with ch as in Bach or loch, this is Welsh for 'thanks'.
*Os gwelwch yn dda*: 'please' in Welsh; a comparable phrase to 's'il vous plait'. This one's quite complicated to pronounce:
_os_: somewhere between the sounds in 'on' and 'horse'. Make your mouth very round with your tongue low down.
_gwelwch_: gwel-ooch, with the same ch as before.
_yn_: un as in fun
_dda_: tha, rhyming with car, th as in this.

I know it doesn't look it, but Welsh is very easy to pronounce once you learn what its sounds are


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

*Couching Distance:* 
The distance one can reach without leaving the couch or sofa.

"Can you get the remote, I cant reach it, it's out of couching distance."


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

*fugly* - freaking ugly...as applies to something so ugly you make the stink face when you see it

which leads me to

*stink face* - the face you make when you see something fugly

:lol:


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Moxie said:


> *Couching Distance:*
> The distance one can reach without leaving the couch or sofa.
> 
> "Can you get the remote, I cant reach it, it's out of couching distance."


i love this one. hahahha :lol: 

uhm i don't really know if its urban but alot of people say "yea thats mad cool" and thinks like that. to translate the sentence mad basically means super.

"Thats mad cool!"
"Thats super cool!"


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

I love "couching distance," too! I've never heard that before.

I used to work in a retail store and sometimes customers would come in and say "what happened?" when they missed something the owner was saying to them. When they left the owner would rant about how much he _hated_ that expression - "what do you mean, 'what happened?' You were standing right there! The sky fell, that's what happened!"

Does that count as one? Wha' happened?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

*Carbolepsy* - When you eat so many carbohydrates that it puts you into nap mode. carbohydrate + narcolepsy (sleeping disorder) = carbolepsy
I didn't make this one up but use it frequently.

*Goobernaught*- kind of a goober astronaught as in the head is up in space somewhere. I did make this one up.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

*POD*- short for plan of the day My husband and I always ask whats your pod? 
Not mine either something started at work
*FOD*- any trash that gets blown or thrown in the yard. also known as OPT or other peoples trash. It actually stands for Foriegn Object Debris. 
another one from work that got carried home


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

one that i say alot is; I don´t nenn it,kinda means that i don´t feel like doing something, or don´t want to or something in that area ! 
like right now i´m supposed to be doing my homework, but i don´t nenn it :lol: 
oh, yeah, it comes from the word (að=to) nenna..


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Administrator said:


> I love "couching distance," too! I've never heard that before.
> 
> I used to work in a retail store and sometimes customers would come in and say "what happened?" when they missed something the owner was saying to them. When they left the owner would rant about how much he _hated_ that expression - "what do you mean, 'what happened?' You were standing right there! The sky fell, that's what happened!"
> 
> Does that count as one? Wha' happened?


Oh heck yea! I think that pretty much anything can be used as a urban term. And if you LOVED Couching Distance, lol you'll love the rest of my list.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Moxie said:


> Administrator said:
> 
> 
> > I love "couching distance," too! I've never heard that before.
> ...


Can't wait!!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Alright, I think I'll add 3 terms:

*Homing from work:* 
Using work time and resources for personal tasks.

"Don't bother Bob, he's always homing from work."


*Jabroni:* 
One who talks the talk, but could never walk the walk; a loser or poser.

"HEY! Don't be talkin smack, ya friggin Jabroni."


*Hasselhoffing:* 
The act of changing a colleague’s desktop wallpaper to display the manly physique of David Hasselhoff; or the act of eating sloppily while intoxicated. 

"Dude! I'm away from my desk for 5 minutes, and you Hasselhoffed me!""


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

3 more for today:

*Butt dial:* 
When your cell phone accidentally calls someone you did not mean to while on your person.

"I called Jenny a jerk the other day, and she heard me because my butt dialed her."

*Bluetool:* 
A person who wears a bluetooth wireless earpiece everywhere they go to seem trendy and important. Places to spot bluetools include: movie theaters, malls, restaurants, gyms, grocery stores and cars.

_Mary:_ "Hey" 
_Karl:_ "Hey, did you get that rash cleared up?"
_Mary:_ "Um, what?"
_Karl:_ "Not you, Mary, I'm on my bluetooth."

*Thumb lashing:* 
To be reprimanded via text message on a cell phone.

"I bailed on Amy last night, and she gave me a thumb lashing I'll never forget!"


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Bluetool Ha love it. I don't get out much so it always freaks me out a bit when I see one hanging off the side of someones head. Its like 'Eeek aliens have invaded since last time I came to town!'


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

OMGOSH... I LOVE blue tool!!! I can't stand it when I'm at the store and I see these women power walking thru walmart pushing their ice cream and frozen pizza talking to themselves with that stupid thing in their ear!!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> OMGOSH... I LOVE blue tool!!! I can't stand it when I'm at the store and I see these women power walking thru walmart pushing their ice cream and frozen pizza talking to themselves with that stupid thing in their ear!!!


i know! i always think there talking to themselves and im like what the hell? but then i find out there on blue tooth. it looks ridiculous.


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

Muahaha! *has mad crazy amounts of local slang, if you will*

First of all. I have multiple meanings of DUDE. not joking.

Dude: /Doooo-d/ OMGs, I can't believe you just did that!

Ex: Dude! This is why you have no friends!

Dude(2): /Du-de/ Look. At. That.

Ex: Dude, a tractor going 50!

Dude(3): /dude/ Are you serious?

Ex: Dude, you cannot date him.

****. Yesh, there are more.

But I will spare you. And move on to bigger and better things.

Flapplejacks: A replacement curse word. Think... APPLE JACKS.

Ex: Flapplejacks! I just dropped a jar on my toe!

Hecka: Really, overly.

Ex: That's hecka weird.

I shall be back with more! LOL :lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Bluetool - priceless!! :lol:


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

It's uber early, but I suppose it's Sunday none the less. So... Sunday's Terms are:

*Drivin like a Minnesotan:*
Where a driver is merging onto the highway going 20 miles per hour.

"I hate riding with Mariah, she drives like a darn Minnesotan!" 


*Drivers arm:* 
Refers to the left arm being tanner (or redder) than the right arm because it's been hanging out the window.

"Dude, I gotta get rid of this uber driver's arm!"


*Driving Finger:* 
Your middle finger. Usually refers to the one on the left hand so it can be displayed out the driver's side window to comment on another driver's behavior.

"I enjoyed following that jabroni so much, I gave him my driving finger."


*Highway Salute:* 
An extended middle finger from a fist thrust forth whilst driving, as a gesture of anger toward the person who it is aimed at. Otherwise known as the California Hello.

"That jerk just gave me the highway Salute!!"


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> *Goobernaught*- kind of a goober astronaught as in the head is up in space somewhere. I did make this one up.


ROFL! ****! :lol: :lol: :lol:

*Gitgo* - from the very start, or from the beginning

"I never believed that boy's BS story from the gitgo." :


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

HOLY CRAP! I almost forgot about todays terms! lol 

*Jump the shark:* 
A term to describe a moment when something that was once great has reached a point where it will now decline in quality and popularity. Origin of this phrase comes from a Happy Days episode where the Fonz jumped a shark on water skis. Thus was labeled the lowest point of the show.

Bobbie: "American Idol jumped the shark like 2 years ago."
Jenny: "Indeed."


*Hollaback Girl:* 
It seems as though Ms. Stefani has had some incidents in which another young, presumably female, individual has made some disparaging remarks about her character. Upon learning of the situation, Ms. Stefani is informing this “culprit” that she intends to handle this matter physically. Ms. Stefani’s character is such that she is not the type of person who counters verbal attacks with verbal attacks, or “hollering back.” Using terminology that is commonplace among today’s youth, this is shortened to “hollaback.” Additionally, it appears as though this altercation will take place somewhere near the bleachers.

Some lyrics to Hollaback Girl:
I heard that you were talking smack
And you didn't think that I would hear it
People hear you talking like that, getting everybody fired up
So I'm ready to attack, gonna lead the pack
Gonna get a touchdown, gonna take you out
That's right, put your pom-poms downs, getting everybody fired up



*Rick Rolled:* 
To be tricked, through any method, into clicking a link that takes you to the Rick Astley video "Never Gonna Give You Up". 

_Blinking *CLICK ME LINK* on computer screen_

_Goober clicks link_

_Goober:_ Ahhhhh CRAP! I've been Rick Rolled!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

**** i love the rick rolled one everyone says it!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

ARGH....that Rick Rolled crap gets me everytime I'm on You Tube!!! :x :lol: 

I have been informed that I use Dude way too much. Yes it has a thousand implications as well as applications!!! DUDE!!!  (agreeing tone that I liked your post!)


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

this one i made up when I was 8 lol. I was always getting in trouble for being mean to my little sister and calling her names. So I had a brainwave - make up a word that doesn't mean anything so I couldn't possibly get into trouble! The word was 'perdle-minga' (perdle as in rhyme with 'hurdle')

Me: 'go away you perdle-minga!'
Sister: 'I'm telling!'
(sister runs to find dad)
Sister: 'dad, sempre called me a 'perdle-minga'
dad: 'what's a perdle-minga?'
sister: 'i dunno...'
(sister comes back to me)
me: So am I in trouble? *smirking at sister*
sister: *dirty look*

ohhh it was so satisfying! Upsetting my sister and immune from getting into trouble! haha it makes me smile even now! perhaps I was just a really odd 8 year old lol


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

sempre_cantando said:


> this one i made up when I was 8 lol. I was always getting in trouble for being mean to my little sister and calling her names. So I had a brainwave - make up a word that doesn't mean anything so I couldn't possibly get into trouble! The word was 'perdle-minga' (perdle as in rhyme with 'hurdle')
> 
> Me: 'go away you perdle-minga!'
> Sister: 'I'm telling!'
> ...



OMG! That sounds like something I would do. I was SOOO mean to my sisters.. hahaha..


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Today's terms:

*Bogart:* 
To keep something all to oneself, thus depriving anyone else of having any.

"Dude, don't bogart all cheetos!"



*That’s How I Roll:* 
What someone would say to insinuate that it was their style, or that it was the way they usually do things.

Brian: "Yo- Your fly's down."
Kyle: "Yea man, thats how I roll."



*Gank:* 
To steal or take something that does not belong to you.

"Jenny just ganked my last poptart."



*Break your crayons:* 
Make you very upset or sad, or ruin your whole day.

"April just got up all in my junk and broke my crayons!"


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Todays terms:

*Girlfriend voice:* 
The change in pitch or tone of a man's voice when talking to their significant other. The girlfriend voice is characterized by a higher pitch and a more effeminate tone with speech patterns scattered with pet names and childish words.

"Dude, Mike's girlfriend voice is so lame, can we say whipped?"



*A Man's Definition of PMS:* 
A powerful spell that women are put under about once every month, which gives them the strength of an ox, the stability of a Window's OS, and the scream of a banshee. Basically, man's worst nightmare.

Man: "BOBBIE HAS PMS...... RRRUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!"
Crowd: Screams in panic, runs for lives....



*Barking Spider:* 
What farts are blamed on when there is no dog available.

Faaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrttttttttttttttttttttttt.......
Jenny: "Oh My God... That is just inhuman, Tom."
Tom: "What? It wasn't me, it was the barking spider."



*You can’t polish a turd:* 
Unconvincingly attempt to make an irreconcilably bad situation look good. 

Cole: "Man, look at Jake tuning up his car."
Kyle: "Yep, he's never going to sell it because ya just cant polish a turd."


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Moxie said:


> *Barking Spider:*
> What farts are blamed on when there is no dog available.
> 
> Faaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrttttttttttttttttttttttt.......
> ...



OMG my aunt from the carolinas use to say that ALLLLLLLLLLL the time. i totally forgot about that thanks for reminding me :lol:


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

im getting these off a website since im lame and dont really have any good ones.

*Manscape*
The removal of excess body hair via waxing, shaving, plucking. Also manscap - ing, ed 

"When your chick calls you a Yeti, it might be time for a little manscaping."



*Mouse Potato*
Someone who spends all their time on the computer surfing the net or playing games.

"Joseph, get off the computer your starting to look like a mouse potato!"



*Askhole*
Someone who asks many stupid, pointless, obnoxious questions. 

"God! Jimmy is such an askhole. He won't stop asking me about my favorite Teletubby and im about to smash him into the grill."



*Pamp*
1] Paint A Man Pink
2] One whose coolness far exceeds that of a pimp. 
3] Power Amplifier 

1] "Did you just pamp that man?"
2] "Shelly is so pamp!"
3] "The Power Amp, we call it the Pamp."


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Todays Terms:


*Pac-manning:* 
To drive right on the dotted white lane divider, which gives the same effect as Pac-Man eating dots.

"DUDE!!! Stop pac-manning, your gunna hit that car!!"


*Backseat surfer:* 
Anyone who stands over your shoulder as you use the internet, directing your internet(s) navigation.

Dave: "Click there, go to the start menu, click there, close that window......"
Mike: "STOP BEING A BACKSEAT SURFER!!"


*Earjacking:* 
To eavesdrop on a conversation that you have no business hearing; or making your friends listen to horrible music against their will.

"Kyle is such a jabroni, I caught him earjacking our conversation."


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Today's Terms:

*Quick Question: *
A question that usually requires a long answer. A close relative of stupid question and rhetorical question.

Stan: "Quick question.."
Jill rolls her eyes because she knows Stan's questions require a long explanation.


*Mental constipation:* 
An inability to articulate one's thoughts or ideas, resulting in significant psychological distress and frustration.

"ARG!!! What am I trying to say?! I have mental constipation!"


*Word Vomit:* 
A point in a conversation where you say something that you really didn't mean to.

"I couldn't stop talking, the words flowed out of my mouth like word vomit!"


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I haven't created this but it is very common utterance over here:

*Too acidic, can't do it* - If someone can't/doesn't want to do something. The utterance stem from a tv show. In the show some guy embarrassed himself when he tried to drink Coca Cola. You can watch whole story if you want: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XimMfGbeJ0E 

(in the video this utterance have translated "No can do, it's too acidic that no can do". I still would translate it more simple: "too acidic, can't do it" because the famous Finninsh utterance "ei pysty, liian hapokasta" is very simple too).

Mum: Do your housework!
Laura: Too acidic, can't do it


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

'As evil as transport phenomena'

This phrase is used to refer to anything truly diabolical, painful, cruel, difficult, optimism-sapping and motivation-draining. It comes about from the Transport Phenomena 1 exam at the University of Bath and spreads rapidly to the friends and family of the chemical engineering students that have suffered through it.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Todays terms:

*Errorist:* 
Someone who repeatedly makes mistakes. Says stuff he believes is true, but anyone with common sense can see he's wrong. A dumba$$.

"I hate working with Jim, he's such an errorist.


*Elevision:* 
The act of people in an elevator staring up, uncomfortably, at the numbers as they light up when the car moves. Practiced out of nervousness.

No example needed


*Email Bail:* 
Using email to back out or ditch on plans, dates and even relationships.

"Jill always email bail's on me, I just need to stop asking her out."[/i]


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

And it's back!


*Foot In Mouth Disease:
*
A description about one who has a habit of putting their foot in their mouth. From Foot and Mouth Disease.

No Example Needed


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Bus Surfing- The act of attempting to ride a bus by standing in the aisle like a surfer.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*Frollet* - Front mullet. Often seen here on teenage girls, it's a hairstyl characterized by a long side fringe and short spiky bits at the back, often teased and sprayed to stand up straight.


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

I HATE those Bluetools! I always think they are talking to MEEEE, or like I'm _earjacking_ or something!!
My hubby's known as The Dude. :wink:



> *FOD*- any trash that gets blown or thrown in the yard. also known as OPT or other peoples trash. It actually stands for Foriegn Object Debris.
> another one from work that got carried home


WE HAVE ONE OF THOSE!!! No, wait. We spell it FO D.
(It's a Ford Tractor that arrived without the R) Made for a purrrfect Christmas present. What...you think it's EASY finding an R???

OH YAH! We have another one too.
*Walking Rectum*
It's pretty self-explanitory....

I luv the Askhole thing. Can't wait for an opportunity to use it....heheheh...


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I thought this was fitting:

*Thanksgiving Pants

*Pants that are worn in anticipation of eating a huge meal (i.e. Thanksgiving dinner). These pants usually boast an elastic waist, to allow some give for that third helping of sweet potato pie.

_Example: I can have seconds on pie, I wore my Thanksgiving pants._


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

*Thumb Strength:

* The energy required to write a text.

_Example: Forget it, I don't have the thumb strength to text him. Guess I'll just call._


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

*Crop Dusting:

* farting while walking; 
walking while farting;

_Example: I crop dusted my way down the aisle at the grocery store._


----------

